

Snapchat says flood of spam is not a result of its recent hack - eurleif
http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/13/snapchat-spam/

======
eurleif
Does anyone else find this hard to believe? 4.8m SnapChat usernames were
released. You can send someone a Snap if you know their username. Why _wouldn
't_ a flood of spam follow the release?

